# Portable Japanese Sawhorse



## thetyreman (25 May 2016)

I have just copied this design from a youtube video that I found,

I want to have some sawhorses that can be put away when not in use, I also like the idea of not using screws or glue to hold it together.

what do you think of it? here's a link to the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwQouH_rTRo 

regards,

Ben.


----------



## Fitzroy (25 May 2016)

Saw that video a while back and loved the idea/ design. Was a little concerned regarding the stability. A typical a frame saw horse would I expect be more stable / resistant to moving under side load.


----------



## bugbear (26 May 2016)

thetyreman":f397ka6r said:


> what do you think of it? here's a link to the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwQouH_rTRo



I suspect the joints will become battered and slack over time.

If nothing else, a few tapers/dovetails would help.

Anybody got a better, folding/demountable saw horse design?

BugBear


----------



## thetyreman (26 May 2016)

bugbear":3ueillm8 said:


> thetyreman":3ueillm8 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you think of it? here's a link to the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwQouH_rTRo
> ...



thanks, if there's a better design, I'd like to know about it, planning on building this soon.


----------



## Brentingby (26 May 2016)

A google search for "folding sawhorse" turned up this among many others. 

The Japanese style horse looks nice but unless you are planning to use the pair as a jointer's bench, they are probably much heavier than saw horses need to be. The one from Fine Woodworking or similar would be plenty strong and rigid for most applications.


----------



## Rorschach (26 May 2016)

While it may be very sturdy and pretty, it seems impractical and unsuited to the task saw horses are designed for. My personal preference is a pair of Workmate 300's, or similar clones, far more versatile than saw horses and just as compact.


----------



## katellwood (26 May 2016)

Hi

This is what I am currently using. Handy for collapsing and sticking in the boot. The bungie is to stop them falling to bits









However been planning on making a couple of these. A few years ago I worked in a joiners shop that at one time been a funeral directors, they had a few of these made out of oak and used as coffin stands in church. They were extremely strong and easy to store by hanging them on the wall 









Five pairs of butt hinges needed (two and a half per stool)

This may assist with inspiration


----------



## katellwood (26 May 2016)

Sorry, didn't open the link above

However the ones I've used were much stronger with two mortise and tenon frames per stool


----------



## bugbear (27 May 2016)

Rorschach":36zs1gs6 said:


> ...the task saw horses are designed for.



Since saw horses are simple and versatile, which particular task (of the many) did you have in mind?

BugBear


----------



## Rorschach (27 May 2016)

bugbear":7zuzvp7n said:


> Rorschach":7zuzvp7n said:
> 
> 
> > ...the task saw horses are designed for.
> ...




To me the saw horse is designed to be something light, portable and quick to use. 2 saw horses and an old door for a makeshift workbench or simply just 2 with the length of wood you are trimming laid across.
A folding saw horse, either commercial or homemade is just that, both can be carried in the same time, quickly unfolded and then a top laid on if required. My workmate fulfil the same purpose, both can be carried in and opened up in seconds, a board laid on top. These japanese style are made of several parts, no chance to carrying both at the same time and they require quite a while to put together and take apart as well as a mallet.


----------



## AndyT (27 May 2016)

Back in 2010, The Tiddles posted a brilliant design for a saw horse, made from a single sheet of ply, cunningly cut so that the bits slotted together and made a rigid structure, but packed into a tiny space for storage and transport. He called it a sore hoarse - which is great if you remember it but a bit of a challenge if you are searching by key word!

You can see the whole story here:

sore-hoarses-mkii-now-with-added-plans-t44761.html

I think you will like it.


----------



## thetyreman (27 May 2016)

thanks for all the opinions, I went to my local timber merchant today to get some 2x4 pine and 18mm plywood, 

I decided to go with the paul sellers one in the end from this blog: https://paulsellers.com/2013/10/thoroug ... aw-horses/ it's an excuse for me to learn the knifewall technique and get a router plane! cheers.


----------



## bugbear (28 May 2016)

thetyreman":1ydo5qr0 said:


> thanks for all the opinions, I went to my local timber merchant today to get some 2x4 pine and 18mm plywood,
> 
> I decided to go with the paul sellers one in the end from this blog: https://paulsellers.com/2013/10/thoroug ... aw-horses/ it's an excuse for me to learn the knifewall technique and get a router plane! cheers.



Hope you've got lots of storage space - they don't fold and won't stack.

BugBear


----------



## thetyreman (28 May 2016)

bugbear":c4p4em2z said:


> thetyreman":c4p4em2z said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for all the opinions, I went to my local timber merchant today to get some 2x4 pine and 18mm plywood,
> ...



not really got much space but they can go in the shed when not being used haha


----------



## thetyreman (10 Jun 2016)

I finally completed them today! cuttting the legs was tricky, just put a thin coat of dewaxed shellac on them, they are unbelievably sturdy, very happy with them.


----------

